# Mystery Motor Block



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea on the manufacturer and type of the block this is?

Mystery Block, not the Hartland Short Block 

Thank you for all your help in advance,

Ted.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure looks like the old Delton Doozie block to me. 
Chris


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I am thinking more like the old aristo center cab block .......


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a hot of an old Delton Doozie block for comparison. NOTE: the large screws are my addition.
Chris


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

The kicker here is that it had factory sideframes that look like a Bachmann coach frame, only thinner and with heavier top and bottom pieces. If it is Delton, does Aristo still make the blocks like that? The block is almost a perfect wheelbase match for a Bachmann coach trucks and it is an easy mod to get the Bachmann coach frames to fit it. And for doing trolleys and interurbans from the Bachmann cars it is a good height to match the normal bolsters.

I will post images of the factory side frames tonight. 


Ted.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Perfect Match! Are they made anymore?


Thanks for the help!

Ted.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, 
To my knowledge, these blocks have not been made in a long time. They weren't especially dependable or strong, so I suspect there was not a lot of interest in keeping them in production. 
Chris


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Well crap! Those do look like the ideal thing for traction. Since you only have to pull the wright of a single car, you don't need much oomph.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chris! Too bad about the block.  

Ted.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Might work for a critter, speeder, railbus or something. Maybe a hand car?


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

It is going to be the main power for my Freight motor. I liked the way it fit under the Bachmann car I used, and wanted to know about getting more for Christmas from the better-half.


----------

